# Lacy Vintage Summer Hat - Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Because I was asked to include several sizes with my hat patterns, I have done that with this lacy vintage style summer hat. Sizes are Ex-small, small, medium, and large. There are two choices of brims.

Beginning now until May 7, 2015, you can purchase this hat in my Etsy shop for the reduced price of $2.00. The regular price is $4.00 in my other shops.

$2.00 only to May 7, 2015
http://www.etsy.com/listing/232155239/pdf-174-vintage-lacy-hat-hat-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_4


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty, prefer the rolled brim look.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty hat.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice, also prefer the rolled brim


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Just purchased it, now can't wait to make it. Thanks so much!!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

This looks like something I could wear ...
Please tell me what weight of yarn the pattern calls for


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely hat, so 'summery'


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is worsted weight.



nannee said:


> This looks like something I could wear ...
> Please tell me what weight of yarn the pattern calls for


----------



## JoanBundt (May 5, 2011)

what did you use for yarn on each of them?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

For the white one I used Hobby Lobby I love this Cotton

For the beige one I used Paton's Classic Wool.

Wool is actually a good year round fiber to use even in the summer time because it wicks moisture away. It is cool in the summer and warm in the winter.



JoanBundt said:


> what did you use for yarn on each of them?


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful design friend.. xo ws


----------



## mindy2776 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Southern Girl! I just bought this pattern. This hat will be great for these warm windy days we are having here in KY.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

So pretty! Just purchased it


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pattern. Thanks


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Want to purchase this pattern, however Etsy is impossible to contact to assist in confirming my account. I have spent hours trying to fix this. It was brought to my attention when I recently tried to purchase a Poppet pattern. What to do?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

send me a PM and I'll help you.



4grammy4 said:


> Want to purchase this pattern, however Etsy is impossible to contact to assist in confirming my account. I have spent hours trying to fix this. It was brought to my attention when I recently tried to purchase a Poppet pattern. What to do?


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> It is worsted weight.


Thank you!
I have just printed the pattern...going to go look for some yarn...


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Please tell me what cast on you recommend for this hat


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I use a long-tail cast on.

Thank you for purchasing the pattern.



nannee said:


> Please tell me what cast on you recommend for this hat


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Very pretty! HAVE to get this one, too.
:^)


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I use a long-tail cast on.
> 
> Thank you for purchasing the pattern.


OK I'll do that too!
And 
Thank you for giving us a discount on the price today 😊


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are so welcome.

I thought that so many people wanted a summer hat that a discount would be appropriate so they could purchase the pattern.



nannee said:


> OK I'll do that too!
> And
> Thank you for giving us a discount on the price today 😊


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought that so many people wanted a summer hat that a discount would be appropriate so they could purchase the pattern.[/quote]
:thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your hats are so beautiful...


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I love my new hat ! Just finished it &#128518;
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute and very chic. I love vintagexx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty, what a good idea to show the different ways it can be worn.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such a pretty lace hat!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------

